# Good news for people who want to start a business in Greece.



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Good news for those of you who wish to start a new business in Greece. The Greek Parliament is voting on a new bill in early April 2014, that will allow new business licenses to be granted the same day that they are applied for. It's about time. Read the entire article here: Greek PM Proposes Law to Facilitate New Businesses | Greece.GreekReporter.com Latest News from Greece


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

And why did the "o" from the word "who" go into the word "news" in my title? I must have mistakenly pressed a key to make it move. Will an administrator please fix this. I don't like grammar mistakes. I don't want to look like an illiterate idiot.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

AngeloK said:


> And why did the "o" from the word "who" go into the word "news" in my title? I must have mistakenly pressed a key to make it move. Will an administrator please fix this. I don't like grammar mistakes. I don't want to look like an illiterate idiot.


Angelok,great information,as you rightly say.....its about time.... and about that O in the wrong place,we dont mind such things I teach English but only conversation because my grammer is appalling and the spelling is even worse but I am a published poet,they correct for me,we know our fingers slip from our keyboards especially when we are tired or in a hurry,we dont think any ill things


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Concertina. At least I don't feel as much like an idiot now.  And since you liked that article, here's a link to an article I read today in Forbes Magazine, about how Greece is finally starting to get it's business model right. It's a very interesting and inspiring read. Greece Is Getting Its Business Model Right - Forbes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AngeloK said:


> And why did the "o" from the word "who" go into the word "news" in my title? I must have mistakenly pressed a key to make it move. Will an administrator please fix this. I don't like grammar mistakes. I don't want to look like an illiterate idiot.


Your wish is my command


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*smart titles*



Veronica said:


> Your wish is my command


veronica,you are a marvel,what a smart title,hes going to be so pleased,no iguts ere on this forum


----------



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

Samaras also promised we will all have free Wi-Fi in the entire country, maybe he was smoking the same joint and promised a few things in a row. I'm still paying for my internet. Does anyone know what happened to that business promise?


----------

